# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  نصائح طبيه هامة للحفاظ على صحة الكليتين طوال حياتك ...

## امام اباتي

*الكليه من أهم أعضاء الجسم الحيوية ، كيف لا ، و هي تقوم بتنقيه دم الإنسان من الفضـلات و العناصر الفائضة  طوال   اليوم دون توقف ، و هي التي تقوم بإفراز عدد من الهرمونات الـلازمة لتنشيط  نخاع العظام لينتج خلايا الدم الحمراء ، و تنظيم نسبة السوائل بالدم ، و  لاسيـــــما تلك الهرمونات التي تساعد على زيادة امتصاص الحديد في الأمعاء،  بالإضافة لتنظيم نسب الأملاح المعدنية و الشوارد في الدم مثل ( الصوديوم ،  الكالسيوم ، الكلور ، البوتاسيوم )، و مـــن هذا المنطلق يتوجب على كل  إنسان أن يدرك مدى أهميه  الكليتين  ، و اتبــــاع النـصـائــح الطبـــيـة الضرورية  للحفاظ  على صحة و سلامة الكلى ووظائفها 
1. تعرف معي على المسببات الرئيسية للفشل الكلوى و تشمل : 
*الوراثة " كإصابه أحد أفراد أسرتك بالفشل الكلوي " . 
*الإفراط في تناول الأدويه و المضادات الحيوية و مسكنات الألم . 
*ارتفاع ضغط الدم و الإهمال في متابعته وعلاجه . 
*اهمال مضاعفات الأمراض المزمنه " كالسكري و الذئبة الحمراء". 
2. لا تفرط بشرب العصائر و السوائل ، و تناول الماء الصافي بدلاً من  المشروبات الغازية فقد اثبت علمياً بأن المشروبات الغازية ( الكولا) لا  تروي العطش و تضر بالكليتين.
3. لا تفرط بتناول الطعام ،كالكربوهيدات ( السكريات)، و البروتينات (اللحوم) و الدهون.
4. تناول الخضراوات و الفواكه الطازجة يومياً ، فهي سر الصحة والرشاقة و الحيوية .
5. إن الإفراط في تناول الطعام يبكر من مرحلة الشيخوخة و يزيد من الإصابه بالأمراض.
6. مارس الرياضة بانتظام ، و خذ قسط كاف من الراحة خلال النهار و في الليل.
7. اجري فحص دوري لوظائف الكلى ، خصوصاً اذا كنت تتناول أي من أنوع الأدوية.
8. قم بزيارة طبيب ، و عمل التحاليل اللازمة مثل تحاليل الدم ( الكرياتينين  و اليوريا ) ، و تحاليل البول ( البروتين ، و الأملاح المعدنية ، و السكر و  غيرها ) .
9. لا تهمل أي من أعراض إلتهابات المجاري البولية ( كالحرقة عند التبول أو  الألم ، و احمرار لون البول و ألم الخاصره ) ، و كذلك حصاوى الكلى .
10. تابع معدل ضغط الدم ، بحيث لا تزيد ضغط الدم عن المعدل الطبيعي 120/ 80 ملي متر زئبق.
و أخيراً ، تذكر بأن أمراض  الكليتين   تتميز بأنها خفية غالباً ، حيث نلاحظ أن الكثيرين يبدأ بعملية الغسيل  الكلوي فجأة ، دون أن يعرف أنه قد مصاب بالفشل الكلوي سابقاً ، مما يتوجب  اتباع النصائح الطبية السابقه 
مع تمنياتي لكم بدوام الصحة و العافية إن شاء الله تعالى .

*

----------

